# My boy Samelan



## mmking (Feb 3, 2015)

This is my 9 month old boy, named Samelan. He's gorgeous and funny, has a foot fetish and loves chewing paper. All my mail now has teeth marks and corners missing. He hardly ever miaows but 'trills' all the time.

I hope the pics upload properly..!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Smiley boy


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He is a sweetie :001_wub:


----------



## jazzye (Jan 1, 2015)

He's adorable!&#128525;


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Greats pics. I love the last one in particular. It just oozes happiness 
Nice meeting you Samelan.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Gorgeous cat. I really like his snake pendant as well (am I right it is a snake, right?). It suits him


----------



## mmking (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you. Yes it is a snake pendant :biggrin:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

awww he is lovely , he looks very like my susie who i always thought couldnt meiowww as she only ever chats with trills aswell ....until the day i took her in her carrier on the bus to vets omg she meeeeeioowwwwed the whole way  but she hasnt done it since , so i think its a sign of a very happy cat ...she chats all day and night long but no mieowwing ,....Ankhstar on the other hand ...........................

welcome to the forum gorgeous happy boy


----------

